

Incomes of young in 8-year nose dive  - edw519
http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/census/2009-09-17-young-people_N.htm

======
javanix
People younger than 54 count as "the young" these days?

Is this some sort of commentary on USA Today's subscriber demographics?

